# FYI Max PSi on BB intercooler...



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I think I hit it today... put in the MBC the other day and today I tried a run in 3rd gear, floored it, got of glimpse of the Boost gauge as it soared past 10 psi but then heard pinging like mad... so I let off and drove around with the heater on full blast for a bit... it was pretty fun but 10 psi came up around 4k rpm with the boost gauge installed. 

I figure it was about 11-12 psi when the pinging started, this is with a CAI setup and the outside temperature in Irvine today is currently in the mid 50's. 

This is just FYI for those planning to turbo and want to use the BB intercooler... I'm going back downstairs now to turn down my boost!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

so you want the IC I have for sale?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hahaha... Would you take 100 bucks on a sears gift card for credit?


----------

